# 50% off Durace



## cannondalerugby5 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for reading

In the UK we have a scheme that allows you up to 50% tax saving on bikes and accessories.

I have a Cannondale Super 6 with Durace 7800 with only about 500 miles on it.

Would there be any noticable difference changing to 7900 STI,front and rear mech.

Would appreciate any advice from those that know the two.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Curious about your scheme... Do you buy at the hyper market in Calais and claim back the VAT?

Depends on what you call "different". Weight savings? No, not in my opinion but I don't hang out in this forum much so you'll have to rely on a true weight weenie to "weigh" in. The 7900 levers are a step back to the shape of their 9sp levers, a bit wider and flatter without that big "horn" toward the front to grip, considered the "second position" if you ride a lot on the grips. The front derail cage is also wider than the 7800 so there is no "trim" feature on the new levers to get rid of chain rub if you ride in the 53 and the, say 19/20t or above in back. Many like the ergonomics of the 7900 levers better than the 7800, I personally like the narrower lever but it's a matter of opinion. Rear shifting claims to be more "accurate" but I'm of the opinion that it would only be marginal over a well tuned 7800. On top of all that, the stuff is some serious $$$ over what you're getting but that's another relative term. My advice is to stick with what you have unless you're one that has to have the latest. I encourage that among riders as it puts more parts on the used market for me and those like me. Good luck with whatever you choose and remember to keep the rubber side down.


----------



## cannondalerugby5 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks fogdweller

Here is the address for info on the scheme

www.cyclescheme.co.uk

Your response confirms my thoughts -however the price is much less when you factor in the selling of my bits against the 50% saving
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow, great concept and very progressive. I'll have to tell my wife's nephews about that (in the Midlands and ride. I'll be over in June, save some scampi fries for me!!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

cannondalerugby5 said:


> Hi
> Thanks for reading
> 
> In the UK we have a scheme that allows you up to 50% tax saving on bikes and accessories.
> ...


You won't be able to just get the 7900. Cyclescheme has to have a bike bought by the employer. A groupset is not possible unless the dealer risks Cyclescheme revoking his accreditation. As a Cyclescheme dealer myself, I wouldn't chance it for one 7900 sale as it would jeopardise £120000 of my turnover!

Also you need to make sure that your employer has a Consumer Credit Licence otherwise you'll be capped at £1000.


----------

